# Creation CS630 not properly responding in Signblazer



## FoxyFabrics (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, I've just got my Creation PCut CS630 this week, and I've got it attached with the serial to USB cable supplied with it.

The test square is cutting fine, but when I try and do a bit of text or a shape in Signblazer it says it's sending output to cutter, and the cutter makes noises like it's about to cut, but the blade doesnt move.

I've read other instructions on the forum about COM and baud settings and they're all the same as in device manager, and the LCD on the cutter says 'Working.... Como-connection', but no joy with it actually cutting anything.

Does anyone have any ideas? Its a bank holiday in the UK now and I cant ring tech support until Tuesday!

Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

That part where you say that the cutter is making noises, but doesn't cut is curious to me. What sort of noises it is making?

Offhand, it sounds like a bad connection. Double check to what COMM you have your cutter set to and make sure that in SignBlazer Elements you have it outputting to that same COMM port.


----------



## FoxyFabrics (Feb 13, 2010)

It's buzzing noises, like it's about to start cutting, and the rollers move the vinyl a fraction, then another buzz and another fraction of movement when the screen says it should have finished. Both device manager and Signblazer are set to Com 1, baud is 9600 on both, its very odd!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

FoxyFabrics said:


> It's buzzing noises, like it's about to start cutting, and the rollers move the vinyl a fraction, then another buzz and another fraction of movement when the screen says it should have finished. Both device manager and Signblazer are set to Com 1, baud is 9600 on both, its very odd!


You should go onto www.uscutters.com and inquire from their tech support. Still sounds like a connection problem to me.


----------



## FoxyFabrics (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Nick, I'll do that


----------



## TheShowman1774 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi All,

First time poster here so be gentle with me, I too have exactly the same problem. i have given up with the straight usb cable as I do get some sort of action from the serial usb. It is as the lady discribes It wants to cut it feels like it gonna cut then it sits there forever telling you that its working!!!! and displaying com0-connection. 

Now I'm not blind to the fact it could well be me being extremely dense and if someone could help me get this thing going I will happily let them abuse me all they want.

I was using a omega om60 which i managed to get going and have a lot of success with without the aid of a safety net or manual but this one has got me stumped. 

In closing pleeeeeease can someone heeeeelllllllpppp.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FoxyFabrics (Feb 13, 2010)

Showman, try this, I got mine working by trying a few different settings, and it's doing just great by using a baud rate of 38400. I set the usb/serial connection to COM1 then used the same settings in Signblazer, and *touch wood* its been working perfectly ever since.

Hope that works for you


----------



## cazimlive (Jan 27, 2010)

FoxyFabrics said:


> Showman, try this, I got mine working by trying a few different settings, and it's doing just great by using a baud rate of 38400. I set the usb/serial connection to COM1 then used the same settings in Signblazer, and *touch wood* its been working perfectly ever since.
> 
> Hope that works for you


 

I know this is llike a year old...

And I've no idea if you even still use the forum, but I frickin love you!

Been trying to get this heap of crap to cut for 36 hours straight!!!

And I don't even know what I did haha! But it was your post I read last!

So thanks !!!!!


----------



## FoxyFabrics (Feb 13, 2010)

hehe glad it helped


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

Check that the cutter head is positioned to the bottom right of the media and not too far to the left as it will hit the red stop button and cease cutting.


----------

